
U.S. companies in China think the government is already messing with them - ry4n413
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/us-companies-in-china-think-the-government-is-already-messing-with-them/2018/07/04/565a333a-7ebf-11e8-b9f0-61b08cdd0ea1_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.a4126e9cdc64
======
pabloski
Is this so shocking? The US government messes with everyone everywhere in the
world.

That said, I don't condone fascist governments ( yes, our governments, west
and east, are going in fascist mode ). We need a new wave of activism by the
people.

~~~
cyberpunk0
Our govts we're never not facist?

